
Startup Stories: AntiClothes founder, Bryan Hewitt - jasonlbaptiste
http://okdork.com/2008/10/09/startup-stories-anticlothes-founder-bryan-hewitt/
======
alexandros
not sure what problem they're trying to solve.

~~~
mrtron
Some folks here agree with you

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=305942>

